# Tool for internet access on the road.



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

For those of you wearing all the hats, sometimes you just need to use your computer, but if you are in the field, what do you do if you need internet access.

Here's a new tool I've been using. (tether) It's a one time fee and you can access the web through your smartphone, avoiding fees from your carrier.

It's fairly quick, and the price is right. There is a free trial available.

:thumbup:​


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have an internet card on all my laptops & of course my crackberry


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Pdanet is a free tethering apparently for the apple and android phones...some features are blocked u less you buy the full version.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I can tether or connect wirelessly to my HTC Touch Pro II and have an unlimited data plan. Speed is good enough for e-mail and forums.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I can connect wirelessly to my HTC Touch Pro II and have an unlimited data plan.


Oooooooo la la, Dean...Aka "the one upper" 

So it acts like a wireless modem then? My wife's new DroidX will do that, my old crappy Droid still needs the cable.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I had to download and app for that. One of those mobile wifi hot spot things. Seems to work fine. Would not want to leave it running all the time though, probably drain the batter down pretty good.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I had to download and app for that. One of those mobile wifi hot spot things. Seems to work fine. Would not want to leave it running all the time though, probably drain the batter down pretty good.


This is not a wifi hotspot app. It works wherever you get a signal. But, its cool that they have that for other phones. Just passing it along for Blackberry owners. Most have to pay an extra monthly fee to be able to tether the phone to a computer. (Blackberry)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

bikerboy said:


> Most have to pay an extra monthly fee to be able to tether the phone to a computer. (Blackberry)


Yep. There are tethering apps for the Blackberry's, and most smart phones. Be careful, most violate your terms of service though


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

aaron61 said:


> I have an internet card on all my laptops & of course my crackberry


Ditto :thumbsup:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I use the Verizon MiFi card and a netbook or my iphone.


----------



## A Painter (Oct 18, 2007)

*Tethering your smartphone*

Thanks for the heads up on tethering your smartphone. I thought that using the hotspot feature at $30 per month was the only way to get my phone to bring internet access to my laptop on the jobsites. 
After following this conversation I found a site that explained how to get the connection at no additional cost.

Steve Cole
A Painting Company
Veni, Vidi, Pinxi


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I use the Rogers rocket stick wireless internet. I've heard of tethering but i've also heard it uses up a lot of data, so unless you've got a big data plan it could be more costly than a wireless card.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Free app on my hTc hd2 providing wifi to the laptop is bringing you this post...good wherever I get a cell signal.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Free app on my hTc hd2 providing wifi to the laptop is bringing you this post...good wherever I get a cell signal.


What app. is that ?? I have the same phone and would like to do that


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Look for a wifi hotspot program.


----------

